# فيقع في قلبه لها زوجاً



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط على الإطلاق أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية

جاء في أخبارهم: عن محمد بن عبد الله الأشعري قال: قلت للرضاع: الرجل يتزوج بالمرأة فيقع في قلبه لها زوجاً، فقال: وما عليه.. (وسائل الشيعة: 14/457، عن تهذيب الأحكام: 2/187)، وقيل له (أي جعفر كما يزعمون) إن فلاناً تزوج امرأة متعة، فقيل له إن لها زوجاً، فسألها، فقال أبو عبد الله (ع): ولم سألها؟ (الموضع نفسه من المصدرين السابقين)، ولذا قال شيخهم الطوسي: "وليس على الرجل أن يسألها هل لها زوج أم لا" (النهاية: ص490) . 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Startinov

بلغة مبسطة 


سألتُ عالما اسمه الرضاع عن رجل يتزوج بالمرأة فيبدو له أنها متزوجة أصلا ..فأجابني : ليس عليه شيء..

وسُئل جعفر عن "رجل تزوج بامرأة متعة ثم قال له الناس انك تزوجت امرأة متزوجة أصلا فسألها ليتأكد" .. فأجابه جعفر : ولم سألها ؟

 : تنبيه

فيقع في قلبه [أنّ] لها زوجاً، فقال: وما عليه = فيقع في قلبه لها زوجاً، فقال: وما عليه.

يظهر لي أن مابين المعكوفتين سقط سهوا


----------



## Huda

Startinov said:


> : تنبيه
> 
> فيقع في قلبه [أنّ] لها زوجاً، فقال: وما عليه = فيقع في قلبه لها زوجاً، فقال: وما عليه.
> 
> يظهر لي أن مابين المعكوفتين سقط سهوا


شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة. نعم يبدو أنه سقط سهوا لأن الكتيب ملئ بالأخطاء الإملائية.


----------



## Huda

Startinov said:


> بلغة مبسطة
> 
> 
> سألتُ عالما اسمه الرضاع عن رجل يتزوج بالمرأة فيبدو له أنها متزوجة أصلا ..فأجابني : ليس عليه شيء..


حضرتك تقصد  بــ "ليس عليه شيء" أي لا حرج عليه؟


----------



## Startinov

نعم ...

لاحرج عليه = لا شيء عليه


----------

